
Ask HN: How Do You Know When a Crypto Token Is Dead? - joeblau
In traditional business, it&#x27;s pretty clear to know and understand when a businesses is dead.  You can check business licenses, store fronts, email addresses, websites, or get in touch with someone.  In the decentralized crypto token world, things seem to be a little more ambiguous.  What are some ways to audit a token&#x27;s status of being alive or dead?
======
S410520
I would suggest to check developments on github or official channels. Active
project usually have a lot of activity on github or push out a lot of other
developments that are being actively discussed within the crypto community
like on slack channels. Another point is: if you cannot reliably measure the
progress of a company or project, maybe you should not invest in it or keep
the exposure very limited.

